# Micro Air Vehicle



## v2 (Jun 21, 2007)

The MAV is a modular, scalable family of systems that offers unprecedented situational awareness in both urban and open terrains.

MAV System Features: 

- One or Two air vehicles, one ground station 
- Packable within two packs, compatible
standard Modular, Light Weight, Load 
Carrying Equipment (MOLLE) system 
- Deployment and stowing operations 
accomplished in less than five minutes 
- Simple, intuitive operation requiring minimal 
operator training 
- Capable of carrying day and thermal cameras 
radio relays and data links 
- Streaming real-time video to the warfighter 

Micro Air Vehicle - Honeywell Aerospace
- Vertical takeoff and landing enables hover 
and stare mission profile


----------

